

"The Feds Have Figured Out How To Hack The Secret Internet For Criminals" - detcader
http://www.businessinsider.com/dea-tor-malware-attack-2013-8

======
bediger4000
_Take your pick of what to call it – Tor, Darknet, the deep web – this is a
slice of the Internet that many don 't know about and have never visited._

I thought "Tor", "Darknet" and "Deep Web" referred to three different things.
"Tor" for example, is a way to anonymously use The Internet, as well as to
serve things anonymously and without giving away the server's location. I
thought a "darknet" was just a non-public network, maybe something that you
get invited to use, and maybe have to use special URLs to get to. You didn't
necessarily need to use Tor to get to a given darkent.

Anyway, the whole article seems overheated, in a William-Gibsonesque way.

------
detcader
(I put the title in quotes to highlight the ridiculousness of the headline)

~~~
mrt0mat0
i read the title and rolled my eyes... i hate bad journalism!

